# Custom T-Class Telecaster build for GuitarsCanada



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

I have decided to build a T-Class to send to GC for review. I will open things up for choices such as finish and wood.
It will use standard Kluson tuners, WDMusic comp bridge or comparable unit, also my pickups will be installed with a minihummer or standard telecaster pickups. I want to keep it straight forward since its for review flashy isn't necessary.

So join in if you want to..

Bill Scheltema
Canadian Breed Custom Electrics


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool idea Bill.

So, standard ash or alder? Maple neck and board? 

Just go with the standard set-up, possibly mini neck hummer would be nice too though.

A unique finish/colour would be nice.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Jack,

Throw me your ideas for woods and finish, I can go either way really.

Bill


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd say a nice ash body, in a trans-orange, the colour in the logo of GC. 
Black pickguard, maple neck.

Mini-humbucker in the neck.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Ash body, nitro, tele pups no buckers, chunkier neck maybe a nice C not necessarily a D, maple board, blonde is good or go wild on the colour transparent or opaque. As to the radius on the board, I prefer a 7.25 but others may like a more flatter setup, but I can handle any radius.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that's pretty awesome.

you have some nice builds on your site Bill.

sent you a PM


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Thank you very much Brian. Saw your LP Jr. very nice too. I plan them to add to my lineup in the fall.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

There is no wrong way to do this is there...lol. So here is my stripped down idea: Ash body, maple/maple neck fb (maybe in a soft v to be different, but I could never argue against chunky c's also), no buckers, and just and oil finish all over.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Bill, Jr.'s are great. you should definitely add them to the line.

as for the GC build, I vote Ash, maple on maple on a medium to chunky C profile, tele pickups, vintage bridge, trans amber/honeyburst/faded cherry/sienna finish with a black guard.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Ok, thanks Brian. 

I think swampash is a given here. I have some super stable sugar maple for necks that will work, I'll weigh in on the finish and pups as others ad their thoughts.

Bill


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*swamp ash body*

Well I had some descent drops from other builds that will work I think. Its very light wood so 4lbs or less. Not a bad match, could always go solid color.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hell no.

That matches just dandy


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Milkman,

It can go either trans color or solid and still look good.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Keef.

........


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Don't know yet, I just did one.
View attachment 1167


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Bill Scheltema said:


> Don't know yet, I just did one.
> View attachment 1167


Now that's a beauty. Let me catch my breath here. Bill, have you ever undertaken an Esquire build?


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Bill Scheltema said:


> Don't know yet, I just did one.
> View attachment 1167


That's nice, now if it was only GC orange ...


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

No I haven't done an esquire but of course I could, I just need someone to place an order. Thats Gibson right?

Bill


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*hey*

While I'm thinking of it here is a real nice light blonde replacement body for a previous customer of mine.
View attachment 1168


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I do like the butterscotch, but I prefer the trans white as shown.

You could do a poll to Bill.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

sulphur said:


> I'd say a nice ash body, in a trans-orange, the colour in the logo of GC.
> Black pickguard, maple neck.
> 
> Mini-humbucker in the neck.


This is close to what CanadianBreed is building for me now! (Just placed my order!!)

T-Class, 1 piece swamp ash, Transparent Orange, Double Bound (cream) with Cream pickguard single coil bridge and mini hum neck maple neck. joe barden compensated saddle bridge. 

largetongue

J5


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Actually here is Jammers5's one piece swampash body.
View attachment 1170


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;-nWeIrN1Uoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nWeIrN1Uoo&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Lots of nice work, lots of great suggestions. I'm glad that pepto bismal pink is being avoided.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Jim,

I know where Seaforth is. Whats wrong with pink?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Just did not want any reminder of the chinese strat tear down. I know where Palmerston is too, not that far from me.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Yes I saw that, shame shame.
SO I suppose you'll want to check out the demo T-Class before it goes to GC?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, I am not much of a player, but if that is an invite, I'd take you up on it. I would bring the Strat I built too and make an afternoon of it. Always enjoy seeing shops and guitars and talking about either.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I actually lived in Palmerston for year when I first left GM to go on the road


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

GC,

Now did you pronounce it Pooolmerston or Paaalmerston? Its a nice quiet town.

Bill


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is a facebook link of the neck blank for this build. Feel free to be-friend me while your at it. I'm a nice guy, really!

_Maple neck blank | Facebook_

View attachment 1183


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Morning to all,

Final design decision...this body will have a double binding with potentially a deep red/brown finish like this. Not chambered or fhole though.
View attachment 1184


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Alright, now getting back on track here is the body in the midst of machining, there is the neck pocket to do, the round-over and binding channel as well as wiring accesses. Right now she weighs, 4.01lbs. A very comfy body. Since the lower half will be mostly covered I chose to keep the interesting grain in the upper half.
View attachment 1234


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

So as I got thinking about this little project I thought I would dress it up a bit and add guitarscanada to the headstock as a momento.
View attachment 1245


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That's going to look sharp!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Yes, I like it, I may tweak it some before I get to applying the decal set. I hope to start machining that neck and another for a T-Class order.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

I think it may be a little busy looking. and crowded.
CBreed on it's own. GC logo on the back(?)
Not sure about the green either. 
Love the B!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I am liking it!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*hi guys and thabks*

Green. Thats not green its gold.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

looking good Bill.

have you decided on a finish color for the body?


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Well its been awhile since I did an update on this build. I just did the binding and did a first shellac grain sealer. It is top bound in ivory with 1/16" roundover on back. The back finish will be a deep red/brown whilst the top is gonna be glitter champagne gold. Then beck is a one piecer and will have headstock trussrod access behind a walnut plug.

As you can see I left the binding sit a tad above the top plane, this will make scraping the binding easier since the top finish will be a bit thicker due to the champagne gold flakes.

View attachment 1576


View attachment 1577


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I am soooo looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Yes its going to be a fun project. When its finished I will get my new found friend Fred Lewis top play it.
This is Fred here demo-ing a guitar for me if you haven't seen it yet.

[video=youtube;Y-wpOSFr6J8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-wpOSFr6J8&amp;list=UUnakv5bhKEWDbhX_PGdGhvw&amp;index=1&amp;fe ature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Just a bit of progress here.
Iput a black basecoat for the champagne dust and the back was given grain filler as well.
View attachment 1596

View attachment 1597


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

looking good. that color is going to look great.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Well the body is ready for some bling bling.
View attachment 1605
View attachment 1606


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Any updates????


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

corailz said:


> Any updates????


Not on that one yet, I got busy with orders and it sorta took back seat. Now that I am fulltime building it can get my attention again.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Bill Scheltema said:


> Not on that one yet, I got busy with orders and it sorta took back seat. Now that I am fulltime building it can get my attention again.


I'm really happy for you that your buisness's growing that fast! I'll keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

That looks great Bill! Did you shoot the flake mixed into Target clear?

Mike


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

That top is looking so badassed.


----------

